# Being in Business Administration



## cainegchapman (22 Aug 2011)

I'm looking to apply to RMC this November to study in their Arts program, under the Business Administration sector.
   I've been on the Forces.ca and RMC website, and I've been looking to see what jobs are available with a degree in BA. I've looked for something like financial officers, accountants, etc. but neither site has any jobs in what looks like business-focused jobs.
   Where can I find information on business jobs in the military?


----------



## ballz (22 Aug 2011)

Check out Logistics Officer and HCA Officer.

Logistics will have various flavours of the business world, accounting, finance, HRM, etc. I don't know much about HCA but there is a thread here started on it, and a few HCAs have commented in there, you could ask them a few questions.


----------



## dapaterson (22 Aug 2011)

The most business related occupation would be Logistics, where you may have opportunities to work in acquistion, supply chain management, HR management, financial management or other related disciplines (or in multiple disciplines simultaneously).


----------



## Pusser (23 Aug 2011)

Keep also in mind that there are a number of officer occupations where pretty much any degree will do.  For example, you can become a pilot, MARS officer, infantry officer, armoured officer and several others with a degree in Business Administration.

As an aside, Business Administration is a "preferred" degree for Logistics, but not a required one.  There are several "acceptable" degrees (e.g. History).


----------

